
Tim Berners-Lee: Protect net neutrality and Internet freedom - pauljonas
https://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/2017/11/16/protect-net-neutrality-and-internet-freedom-world-wide-web-inventor-tim-berners-lee-column/866318001/
======
eesmith
"That choice you have to use the Web for whatever you want could be taken away
... If you believe a small group of companies should not control what you can
access online ... " says that man who supports DRM, and for that matter DRM
without protection for security researchers,

